# Cesar dog food



## nwyant1946 (Jan 2, 2013)

Does anyone use this brand of dogfood?


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

I used to, the breeder had him on it but I switched as soon as I could. It contains meat by-products and isn't too great. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Yogi's Mom (Jan 6, 2013)

*Above post is so right. i researched for a month before i got Yogi home.*
*My Vet Wanted Me To Do Purina/Thats Like Roadkill. Blue Buffalo, The Vet Said*
*No Way--Well I Took My Chance After alot of reading. I went with Wellness Small Breed-Super5Mix for Puppy. I Couldn't Be Happier--His Poohs Are Great He Loves It. You Have To try untill you get it right. i really did struggle with this. but i do think i read way to much about all puppy food/got scared=picked wellness and got lucky. You will get it right=Dont Worry!!!*
*Good Luck-Nickee&Yogi in Pa!!*


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

It is confusing and takes a lot of research to find the right dog food. But for me rule number one is: don't buy anything that is sold in super markets. Rule number two:
nothing that has by-products. I don't even buy anything that has TV commercials. I have seen terrifying films about what they put in dog food, and that is why I rule out any big manufacturers.


----------



## nwyant1946 (Jan 2, 2013)

*I would like to add a small amount of wet food to her morning meal and give dry in the evening. What is a good wet food to buy? I did read a bit about Cesars and it does have a lot of crap in it. *


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

I agree with the others Caesar's is not a good dog food.....there are so many too choose from. I wouldn't buy anything in a supermarket either. You can use the search bar above as there are a lot of threads regarding food. Good luck, it is hard to choose something.


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

I switched Gustave to Fromm canned food and The honest kitchen. Both those are good. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

Just curious as to why you said "no way" to Blue Buffalo??? I feed all four of our animals and they are doing very well on it. We do not have Fromm in this area so I cannot compare it to BB which is highly recommended by many on SM.


----------



## IvysMom (Dec 24, 2012)

I asked my vet about Little Cesars years ago and he just rolled his eyes and said no, not a good choice.


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

It is total junk food. But it has it's uses. You can sometimes get them to eat the good stuff by putting a bit of Caesar on top if they are reluctant eaters. You can also sometimes hide medicine in it. They usually love it the same way we love chocolate and all those other things bad for us. I usually keep a couple of them in my closet for such cases. I would never make it a regular diet though.


----------



## piratelover (Nov 11, 2012)

Nope, had thought about it but once I found out it had by product in it, I was turned off by it.


----------



## S&LP'S Mommy (Feb 20, 2011)

I use weruva and tiki dog can food they both have great ratings. Both the girls really enjoy them.

You can check out this website. It's really useful. http://www.dogfoodadvisor.com/dog-food-reviews/wet/5-star/


----------

